# Wollhandkrabben zubereiten



## GridtII (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie man Wollhandkrabben zubereitet? Und was kann man davon essen? Nur die Beine und Scheren, oder auch den Körper (Inhalt des Panzers natürlich)?
Es gab da vor kurzem einen Bericht im TV, den ich leider nicht gesehen habe. 
Da es diese netten Tierchen in unseren Gewässern reichlich gibt, wäre das möglicherweise ja eine interesssante Art der Nutzung.
Gruß
GridtII


----------



## Mr Fangnix (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Wollhandkrabben+zubereiten


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

@ Mr Fangnix

Rüüüchtüüüch #6 Wozu braucht man schon Foren, wenn es doch Google gibt |kopfkrat  |uhoh:



@ GridtII 

Gib die Krabben in kochendes Salzwasser ( 2 EL auf 'nen Liter - also Salz, nicht Krabben   )
Nach 15 -20 Minuten werden die Panzer rötlich. Dann kannst Du sie rausnehmen, abschrecken und auspulen. Am besten mit 'nem kleinen Schraubenzieher den Panzer knacken. Das Fleich der Scheren und das im Panzer ( den Brägen oder was auch immer das Glibberzeugs ist schmeiß weg ) kannst Du nun auf Toast mit Aioli essen oder als Zutat für'n Wok nehmen. Paniert und fritiert hab ich die noch nicht getestet, soll aber auch lecker sein :q

Die Aioli machst Du folgendermaßen:

- zwei Eigelb in die Rührschüssel
- vorsichtig "schlagen" ( aber nicht soviel Gas geben :q )
- langsam Sonnenblumenöl zugeben, bis Du 'ne sämige Creme hast
- vier, fünf sehr klein gehackte Knoblauchzehen mit Salz bestreuen und dann zugebenzugeben
- etwas schwarzen Pfeffer aus der Mühle rein
- einige Stunden ziehen lassen.
Achte darauf, das die Eier und das Öl in etwa die gleiche Temperatur haben, sonst klumpt das Zeug 

Die "Schnellvariante" ist, dass Du anstatt Eigelb Mayonnaise nimmst und die Zutaten langsam unterrührst. Geht zur Not auch


----------



## shorty 38 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Fragt einfach mal den örtlichen Chinamann, die sind darin Experten und man ganz klar erkennen um was für ein Fleisch es sich handelt. :q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Wobblerfan (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Ich tret drauf und überlass sie den Möwen  .  Ist ´ne Plage bei uns |gr: . Obwohl ich ein Freund von Krustentieren bin , aber wenn ich so ein Teil mal wieder an Land ziehe pakt mich der Ekel |bigeyes . Nichts für ungut  . Gruß Wf |wavey:


----------



## sugi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Ihhh die wollt ihr essen -|bigeyes-meine Erste dieses Jahr-und 
hoffendlich auch meine letzte ........Grüßli Susi |wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Schaut doch mal bei Dmax die Sendung "Ausgesetzt in der Wildnis" mit Bear Grylls, der frißt doch alles und weiß sicher auch hierfür eine Lösung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Wenn das weiße, feste und wohlschmeckende Fleisch ohne "Verpackung" 
vor einem auf dem Teller liegt denkt man schon ganz anders darüber 

@ Schorsch

Nimm mal nur 2 Knobizehen und zerreibe die mit dem Salz und Pfeffer mit einem Mörser. Da entwickelt der Knoblauch erst so richtig schön Schärfe und Geschmack und man hat nicht diese fiesen Stückchen.

Nimm aber wirklich nur 1-2 Zehen, es ist der Wahnsinn wie viel Power 
da durch die Mörser Behandlung raus kommt.


----------



## zanderandi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Ich weiß nur das man da eigentlich nur die Beine und scheren ißt.

Und warum sollten die nicht schmecken, ich würds auf jeden Fall mal probieren wenns die so reichlich bei uns gäbe, schließlich kann man die anderen Krebsarten ja auch essen.
Und das hat nix mit "alles fressen" zu tun|uhoh:

Wenn die Tierchen rar wären dann wären sie vielelicht sogar ne teure Delikatesse, und wenn Ihr mehr davon essen würdet hättet ihr eventuell nicht so ein Problem mit denen :q:q:q


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*



sugi schrieb:


> Ihhh die wollt ihr essen -|bigeyes-meine Erste dieses Jahr-und
> hoffendlich auch meine letzte ........Grüßli Susi |wavey:



Watt is dat dann ? Een Wicht van Weener un dann so neejelk |kopfkrat  :q :q
Im Ernst - die schmecken nicht schlecht.


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> @ Schorsch
> 
> Nimm mal nur 2 Knobizehen und zerreibe die mit dem Salz und Pfeffer mit einem Mörser. Da entwickelt der Knoblauch erst so richtig schön Schärfe und Geschmack und man hat nicht diese fiesen Stückchen.
> 
> ...




Mach ich doch so - hatte nur vergessen, dass auch so zu schreiben. Hab 's allerdings gerne "hochdosiert" |wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Fein #6

Hab gestern wieder mein Tzatziki-Spezial gemacht, mega fein der Stoff!

Mit 4 gemörserten Zehen auf einen Liter Grundmasse aber auch 
an der Grenze dessen was ich hier zuhause auftischen darf


----------



## omnimc (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Wenn die Tierchen rar wären dann wären sie vielelicht sogar ne teure Delikatesse, und wenn Ihr mehr davon essen würdet hättet ihr eventuell nicht so ein Problem mit denen :q:q:q[/QUOTE]
  genau haut euch die fiesen dinger rein bevor noch mehr zu uns kommen haben hier schon rotzbarsch und grundeln!!

ich würde die auch essen nur leider sind sie bei uns schwer zu fangen. aber da sind sie im rhein und main.


----------



## zanderandi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Fein #6
> 
> Hab gestern wieder mein Tzatziki-Spezial gemacht, mega fein der Stoff!
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, würdest Du es mal per PN schicken..also das Rezept?

Zum Mörser: Kann man da nicht einfach eine Knoblauchpresse nehmen? Wo ist der Vorteil beim relativ teurem Mörser?
Die "Profiköche" meinen ja das Knoblauch nur gehackt oder geschnitten wird, ihn zu zerquetschen oder pressen wär ein "Verbrechen":q

Sorry, das es etwas vom Thema abkommt...


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

klar schick ich gleich raus #h

Mit einer Presse wird mir das nicht fein genug, zu dem 
kommt der Bumms nicht so gut raus wie mit einem Mörser.

Profiköche meinen auch das sich beim Anbraten Poren schließen.... haha...


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Du brauchst keinen Mörser um den Knoblauch mit Salz zu zerreiben.

Zerkleinere die Knoblauchzehe grob und verreib sie mit einer guten Prise Salz und einem Messer auf dem Hack- und Schneidebrett.
Das Zerreiben mit Salz ist kein "Verbrechen", sondern eine gute Zubereitungsmethode, wenn man den Geschmack, nicht aber die Stückchen haben will.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Die Scheren und Beine schmecken gut im Krabbencocktail,
für die Sauce für 4 Portionen nehme ich 250 ml Mayo 150 ml Ketchup (von Heinz),etwas Dill und einen Spritzer Cognac und Zitronensaft gemischt.Das ganze mit verschiedenen Blattsalaten vermischt ist wirklich lecker.
LG.
Krabbenfänger


----------



## flasha (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

@ torsk: Bin immer offen für spezielle Zubereitungen  Wäre dir dankbar für eine PM!

Gutn Hunger !


----------



## GridtII (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Hi zusammen,
erstmal danke für die Antworten. Was mir aber noch nicht klar ist, ist wie man den Körper verarbeitet bzw. was man davon essen kann. Wenn man die Kameraden mal aufknackt, sieht das da drinnen nicht so sonderlich lecker aus.
Nur Scheren und Beine ist mir erlich gesagt etwas zu mühsam. 
Vielleicht ist es doch besser die Tierchen an ein Chinaretaurant zu veräußern.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## sunny (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*



flasha schrieb:


> @ torsk: Bin immer offen für spezielle Zubereitungen  Wäre dir dankbar für eine PM!



Ich auch |supergri.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

mich würden ja mal nen paar Bilder der fertig zubereiteten Kollegen interessieren #6
wie die Viecher am Haken aussehen weiß ich ja zugenüge |uhoh:
hab eigendlich schon öfter mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt beim Nachtangeln oder vom Boot aus einfach mal so 1-2 Krebs-,Krabbenreusen ins Wasser zu legen - vielleicht überzeugen mich ja mal die Bilder ...


----------



## maki1980 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Habe diese im letzten Jahr an der Ostsee essen dürfen.
Die Kinder haben diese bei Schnorcheln gesammelt und meine Schwägerin (Asiatin) hat diese zubereitet. 
Die Scherren und Kneifer kann ich Empfehlen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Gemini (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

An der Ostsee waren das wohl eher Strandkrabben und keine Wollis, oder?


----------



## maki1980 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Da es in der Ostsee laut google mindestens genauso viele Wollis wie Strandkrebse gibt ist eine Unterscheidung hier Schwer wenn man nicht genau hinschaut.

Wie gesagt hab diese Krabse nur vorgesetzt bekommen und Sie waren Lecker :O)


----------



## Gemini (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

In DK an der Ostsee hab ich noch keine gesehen, aber du hast natürlich Recht, hauptsache es schmeckt


----------



## doc_pepper (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Ich hab gerade vor kurzem noch einen Beitrag von einer Asiatin (Chinesin?) in irgendeinem anderen deutschen Angel-Forum gelesen. Die hat die Dinger sogar gesucht und wollte sie Anglern in der Nähe von Köln abkaufen!
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wo ich das gefunden hab....

Auf jedenfall meinte sie, traditionell zubereitet werden die einfach nur in Salzwasser gekocht und dann so ohne Soße und alles weggefuttert. Soll eine Delikatesse sein und in China sehr gesucht!


----------



## Jonny1985 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Auf dem Hamburger Fischmarkt kaufen die Asiaten die Krabben Eimer Weise. Die werden schon wissen warum


----------



## Michael.S (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wollhandkrabben zubereiten*

Die Chinesen züchten die sogar , im Jahr unglaubliche 5000000 Tonnen ,hier kaufen Holländische zwischenhändler Wollhandkrabben auf für 4 Euro pro Kilo , in China sind die dann gut 60 Euro wert pro kilo


----------

